# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Конкурс детской песни «Евровидение 2011»

## JAHolper

Обсуждаем IX международный детский конкурс песни "Евровидение-2011", прошедший 3 декабря.
Посмотреть выступление Беларуси можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Demention

Ну вот, наша дефачка на третьем месте. Песня-победитель ужасная, остальные не видела и не слышала)

----------


## JAHolper

Я вообще не смотрел. Хорошо жить без телика. 
Запись выступления девочки из Беларуси здесь - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mashulya

не согласна... видела все выступления и могу сказать, что выступление Грузии одно из лучших!!! так что нечего судить, если не с чем сравнивать!

----------


## Demention

> нечего судить, если не с чем сравнивать!


А я что-то где-то сравнивала?  Я просто отметила, что песня-победитель сама по себе ужасна)

----------


## Mashulya

> А я что-то где-то сравнивала?  Я просто отметила, что песня-победитель сама по себе ужасна)


а ты напиши песню и спой сама. обожаю людей, которые "обсирают" что-то, не имея при этом возможности предложить что-то получше....

----------


## JAHolper

драка

----------


## Demention

> драка


хде?))

----------


## JAHolper

Не, а на самом деле классная песенка, зажигательная такая... 

Вот, если кто не видел, выступление Грузии:



>

----------

